# Raw food diet



## Maltymommy (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi! My 15-week-old little guy is quite a fussy eater. At first the breeder had him on Nutro and after reading these helpful sites I promptly took him off it and on to Wellness with a little Solid Gold mixed in. Now he won't even touch it -- I inquired at a couple of holistic pet stores where they are trying to convince me to put him on an all raw food diet consisting of meat patties that you only defrost. One is "Stella & Chewy" and the other "Raw Health Diet" which I believe is made locally. I fed him a sample of the first and he seemed to go for it -- but then again I made sure he was very hungry. 

I'd appreciate all thoughts, raves, rants, whatever -- as all us furbaby moms can agree, I only want the very best for the greatest puppy ever!

Thank you in advance.....


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I feed my dogs the Raw health diet. I get it from the local yorkie rescue its much cheaper than buying from a retail store. 75.05 for a case=30 lbs. Where are you located? Go to their website and look under distributers to find one in your area.
Cindy


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome!!

My kids love their raw food! I feed them Primal Raw and Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried raw. I actually really like the Stella & Chewy's brand because it's a lot more convenient to feed as opposed to the Primal, which you have to defrost every couple of days, but, and this is a big but, Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried is quite pricey. A small bag containing about 10 patties (more or less) costs around $12.00 to $13.00 around here. :shocked: My fluffs also eat people foods (chicken, steak, eggs, fresh fruits and veggies, yogurt, cottage cheese, etc.). Anyway, I'm kind of going off topic, LOL! My babies absolutely LOVE their raw food. Yes, it's expensive; yes, you have to think about the sanitary/hygienic aspect; yes, it's inconvenient; however, seeing just how much my babies love their raw, makes everything worth it, in my opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy started on Raw at 12 weeks.. we've gone back and forth with some premium kibble but she really perfers the raw as does my Havanese. I do offer some kibble in case they get hungry during the day but they wait for the raw for dinner. 

I use Stella and Chewy's freeze dried chicken and beef mixed with a little water. Sometimes I add extra veggies and bits of leftover meat from my dinner as well. I always add probiotics.

Leslie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I feed RAW to Lacie -- she loves it. She's been a very picky eater her entire life but gobbles the RAW right up.

Tilly, who isn't picky at all, HATES the RAW. As soon as she tastes it, she barfs it back up.

I do feed Lacie some kibble in the morning, but she definitely prefers her RAW.


----------



## NPS (Jul 25, 2008)

RAW is by far the best way to go when feeding your dog, but it is not always possibly for everyone. 

If you still want to feed raw, but don't want to or can't buy the pre-package dog food, try making your own!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 12 2008, 03:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618562


> Hello and welcome!!
> 
> I actually really like the Stella & Chewy's brand because it's a lot more convenient to feed as opposed to the Primal, which you have to defrost every couple of days, but, and this is a big but, Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried is quite pricey. A small bag containing about 10 patties (more or less) costs around $12.00 to $13.00 around here. :shocked:[/B]


http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=183</span></a>


----------

